# Name your long wearing mineral foundation



## GINALINDA35 (May 19, 2009)

Hi

I'm tired of trying to keep my mineral makeup to last all day, the most that it last me is 4 to 5 hours.

I need help can you tell me which is you best longwearing foundation?

Any suggestions?


----------



## sarah29457 (May 19, 2009)

I personally use Everyday Minerals or Spell Cosmetics Harmony foundation. I find my EDM in the Intensive formulation lasts much longer but I love both to wear from morning through night.


----------



## sarahk (May 19, 2009)

Ginalinda I would ask you to try Cover Me foundation. This one lasts on me for a full day and longer with no touchups! This is even without primer. I have been disappointed with many mineral foundations but find this one to be quite truly in a league of it's own. I have quite oily skin and on humid days use the EGM oily skin primer. This extends the wear by preventing oily breakthough. This hands down works better than Smashbox, Laura Mercier, and Meow's but I will say that Meow's primer outperformed both Smashbox and Laura Mercier. I recently received freebies of primer by Adrienne Arpel and Laura Geller. Not likely to use again as the mineral primers actually outperform these and feel lighter on the face.


----------



## CDazz (May 19, 2009)

I'd say egminerals Cover Me is the longest wearing. I have oily skin and this one lasts all day flawlessly. I'd give a second to Cory's but it doesn't look as good on my skin as the Cover Me but it does have good coverage and sticks for hours. Third would probably be Joppa full coverage then Buff'd.


----------



## Justice (May 19, 2009)

To make your foundation last longer try adding a Primer to your face before your foundation. The reason your foundation does not last is because there is no adhesion. Using a Primer like Coatal Scents, EDM, or any other will help make your foundation last all day long. Then add your foundation like EDM, Alima, Coastal Scents, and Lueur Jeune Out of all of those Lueur Jeune is my favorite. Also, to help seal it use a finishing powder. Hope this can help a little bit.


----------



## GINALINDA35 (May 20, 2009)

Originally Posted by *sarahk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Ginalinda I would ask you to try Cover Me foundation. This one lasts on me for a full day and longer with no touchups! This is even without primer. I have been disappointed with many mineral foundations but find this one to be quite truly in a league of it's own. I have quite oily skin and on humid days use the EGM oily skin primer. This extends the wear by preventing oily breakthough. This hands down works better than Smashbox, Laura Mercier, and Meow's but I will say that Meow's primer outperformed both Smashbox and Laura Mercier. I recently received freebies of primer by Adrienne Arpel and Laura Geller. Not likely to use again as the mineral primers actually outperform these and feel lighter on the face. I just received some cover me foundation and the oily primersamples. I have oily skin can you tell me whats your method to last all day ? Do you use moisterizer? 

Thanks


----------



## Bec688 (May 20, 2009)

Jane Iredale Purepressed foundation. When I wear this stuff, it doesn't budge!


----------



## Adrienne (May 20, 2009)

You could also try applying it wet by spritzing your face and then buffing more after already applying the foundation initially.


----------



## simisimi100 (May 20, 2009)

SN , Meow and buff'd.


----------



## saitoyf (May 21, 2009)

Joppa's minerals &amp; Adorned with grace minerals


----------



## kikaypixels (May 21, 2009)

joppa for me is not very long lasting and turns orange on me after a while..

For now, I can stand by my HG Lauress.. but Im really curious if EGM is really better in terms of coverage and lasting power.. I have yet to receive my samples and judge..


----------



## Ju000 (May 21, 2009)

I have combo sensitive skin with very oily T-Zone and very dry cheeks (lucky me). And the better for me as to put a primer and a finishing powder. With these steps my foundation stay all day and it's more easy to apply.

My primer is the primer for dry skin from Fyrinnae (I put a very little), the finishing powder is the clear or the sunkissed from Fyrinnae, serecite mica from TKB, the pink one from SignatureMinerals. With the Fyrinnae stuff, I put little, a little more with the others brands, but all are good for me.

My foundation are the matte from Fyrinnae or the Glow or Intensive from EDM. And I used the EDM's brushes, the best in my opinion for the price and quality.


----------



## babibuu (May 21, 2009)

I used to use, Sheer cover, but i think lily lolo is much better makes my skin less dry! :] yet to try there eyeshadows yet though


----------



## emmy2410 (May 22, 2009)

I also had the same prob...but eventually fyrinnae, dreamworld works great for me..with primer too.


----------



## GINALINDA35 (May 23, 2009)

Originally Posted by *emmy2410* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I also had the same prob...but eventually fyrinnae, dreamworld works great for me..with primer too. Can you tell me what color do you use for fyrinnae?


----------



## Katrinah (May 24, 2009)

My long wearing foundations are from EGM and Joppa, they last until I decide to take them off


----------



## emmy2410 (May 24, 2009)

Originally Posted by *GINALINDA35* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Can you tell me what color do you use for fyrinnae? Hi gina,
I am of medium to dark brown skin tone. I can use tigereye, hermamite, sp carnelian ( a rosy shade).

HTH.


----------



## Yola (May 24, 2009)

Longest wearing foundation that I've used is Cover Me - EGM. I was surprised by how nice it looks on and how well it holds up. I've grown sceptical but I'd have to agree with the raves on Cover Me

Joppa lasts long too but doesn't look as nice as Cover Me. Kind of chalky on me.

Fyrinnae and Cory's are similar to each other and last well but I like the natural look of Cover Me.


----------



## Wism (Jun 4, 2009)

Looking for the same thing so I cant tell you, but I CAN tell you- dont try Purr Minerals- stuff looks great but is completely gone by miday...sucks.


----------



## caligirl510 (Jun 8, 2009)

merle norman mineral foundation is my favorite

it comes in a large container you really do get alot . its around 30 after taxes and its lasted me more than 4 months so far and i still have more left.


----------



## HannahBananna (Jun 9, 2009)

For me Jane Iredale and Joppa Soft Coverage last the longest.


----------



## Midnight Blue (Jun 9, 2009)

What's the name of it?




Inquiring minds......


----------



## timnliz06 (Jun 10, 2009)

Rockit Minerals Glow On foundation is my fave, long-wearing, and great coverage.


----------



## nikkiwatson (Jun 18, 2009)

I really like Silk Naturals heavy coverage. Its a newer blend to give heavier coverage. It stays put until I take it off usually around 14 hours...YIKES!!! My other foundation which becoming my HG, cuz I'm too lazy to mix my own color with SN, is J.Lynne. beautiful finish, very natural.I rarely use a primer, just regular moisturizer. I'm in between with summer, so I have my winter and the next level up that I mix in a separate jar for summer. I always use a finishing powder too.


----------



## Dawn (Jun 21, 2009)

For me Cory's and EGM- Cover Me. Cover Me look much better on. Both cover excellent and hold all day even in humid hot climate.


----------



## blondiegirl12 (Jul 3, 2009)

bare escentuals fairly light is my hg mmu


----------



## katnahat (Jul 4, 2009)

Aubrey Nicole Full Coverage. I use light neutral. I've tried at least 15 mineral foundations and Aubrey Nicole is the absolute best for me.


----------



## MsTique (Jul 12, 2009)

Wow, you have plenty of choices now! I just recently came into My favorite. Bare Minerals. But I use a primer. Nothing fancy. Just Revlon's Beyond Natural. I have combination skin and I'm shocked the mineral foundation hasn't budged. I was so used to having to blot my t-zone with a tissue several times a day while wearing other foundations - along with the primer, but I haven't had to since wearing BM. It literally stays on me as if I just applied it from morning until I wash it off at night.



And it hasn't dried my skin out at all!


----------



## asianbeauty (Jul 12, 2009)

EDM Works just fine for me!


----------



## blondiegirl12 (Jul 12, 2009)

i agree with bare minerals,i tried TONS of other brands and nothing compares with b.e. 4 me anyway and it looks more natural!


----------



## DreamSonia (Jul 13, 2009)

i agree with EGM Cover Me - it lasts long and has great coverage. i also have tried the monistat chafing gel for a primer and finishing powders and/or mac fix+ to finish to help make it last as well.....


----------



## amorris (Jul 15, 2009)

Mac's Fix + Spray will do wonders for you...


----------



## ProperlyMadeUp (Jul 15, 2009)

BE works for me, but then again I pack all over poweder and bisque in with it so I guess that doNT count. *shrugs*


----------



## MMUgurl (Jul 20, 2009)

I have tried samples of many of the mineral foundations out there but I believe Bare Escentuals Medium Beige (summer) &amp; Fairly Light (winter) looks the best on me &amp; works so well with my skin, which tends to be dry. I really do have to take care of my skin with moisturizers &amp; have tried many skin care regimens also but may have finally found one that works the best. I liked Laura Geller's primerr but now am using Laura Mercier moisturizing primer &amp; think this may be the "one".





I really think MMU is such an individual thing, based on our own chemical makeup, so what works wonderful for one person may not for another, even those that have similar type skin, unfortunately. Same with primers.



As I stated, I have tried so many samples &amp; feel my search is over for foundation - thank goodness. LOL It can become almost discouraging, I know.



I think you just need to keep sampling until you find your perfect combo. I hope you find your perfect foundie soon.


----------



## Lipsticklullaby (Jul 21, 2009)

I use Mac's mineralize


----------



## LaurenPhillips (Jul 22, 2009)

Hi everyone,

How expensive is the Cover Me mineral foundation and is it ordered online or is it available nationwide in stores. I like the less heavy feel of mineral foudation as opposed to other types.


----------



## asianbeauty (Jul 23, 2009)

I saw from a a lot of reviews about SMM (Southern Magnolia Minerals) and they say that it gives good coverage. I'm about to order to try it...check their website and reviews


----------



## Dalylah (Jul 23, 2009)

I like the EDM and AMM foundations. I tried a few others but a lot of them had Bismuth Oxychloride that made me itchy and break out. Once I started looking for products without it I found my experience much better.


----------



## lalalalila (Aug 10, 2009)

Originally Posted by *GINALINDA35* /img/forum/go_quote.gif HiI'm tired of trying to keep my mineral makeup to last all day, the most that it last me is 4 to 5 hours.

I need help can you tell me which is you best longwearing foundation?

Any suggestions?

I use *Coastal Scents Silk Cover Mineral Foundation*, my personal Holy Grail of make-up.





I use it concurrently with Coastal Scents Diva Defense Primer and Tinted Mineral Veil.

The result?

Great coverage and flawless matte finish that *lasts all day*!

Everyone's skin is different...so unfortunately, everyone's reaction to the same foundation will vary.

But I'll say:

Any mineral make-up you use should last considerably longer with the use of a *primer*.

Also, a little spritz of *MAC Fix+* over your entire completed make-up look will help it stay put all day.

Hope this helps!


----------



## speerrituall1 (Aug 16, 2009)

At this time it's Ada Cosmetics Caramel, with the Transparent Finishing Veil. The veil is made with arrowroot powder and works wonders. My makeup last all day, even in humid weather. Really get in there and buff your foundation well. It will adhere and last longer.


----------



## Joliefilleici (Sep 7, 2009)

For me it's Cover Me by EgMinerals. All summer it hasn't let me down. They have free foundation kits now in Cover me and the other foundation powder formula - had to check the name- Youthful Glow (it's lighter coverage than Cover Me)


----------



## Andrea*L (Sep 9, 2009)

Originally Posted by *MMUgurl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I have tried samples of many of the mineral foundations out there but I believe Bare Escentuals Medium Beige (summer) &amp; Fairly Light (winter) looks the best on me &amp; works so well with my skin, which tends to be dry. I really do have to take care of my skin with moisturizers &amp; have tried many skin care regimens also but may have finally found one that works the best. I liked Laura Geller's primerr but now am using Laura Mercier moisturizing primer &amp; think this may be the "one".





I really think MMU is such an individual thing, based on our own chemical makeup, so what works wonderful for one person may not for another, even those that have similar type skin, unfortunately. Same with primers.



As I stated, I have tried so many samples &amp; feel my search is over for foundation - thank goodness. LOL It can become almost discouraging, I know.



I think you just need to keep sampling until you find your perfect combo. I hope you find your perfect foundie soon.

Totally agree. I recently found one brand drying which I never thought a MMU would do! I am still testing (yawn!) but so far find BE is longest wearing and best coverage for my needs. Each to their own.
FWIW - I use a primer and then a spritz of MAC Fix +, still looks good at the end of a day. I have combo skin and am the moment am pregnant so my face turned into an oil slick so using corrective items for that but it still is lasting with these two items.

Good luck!


----------



## paulaql (Sep 23, 2009)

luminesse from lumiere


----------



## amberpolizzi (Sep 28, 2009)

Mary Kay is the only one that will last me through the day


----------



## Deadly.Spatula (Oct 8, 2009)

I'm found that Bella Pierre lasted for quite a while with my skin. I would also use their make up primer too cuz I tend to have really dry skin so that helps to add moisture. Whenever I would be wearing the makeup and start sweating a lot (Sacramento summers are rough) I would just lightly blot with a tissue and I would go right back to a matte face.


----------



## Reinga555 (Oct 10, 2009)

Hello ladies,

i'm new here, and i want to say my opinion.

I used Bare escentuals for one year but i did not liked it, now i found new foundation barexminerals.com, and it perfect for my skin. BE has Bismuth oxychloride and it is not good for our skin. so when i read that i start to look for something new. I tried Everyday minerals but i don't know why is was not for my skin.


----------



## loo (Feb 3, 2010)

i can definitely recommend Buff'd- they have maximum coverage. it covers all of my acne scars and redness.

on the second place is EGminerals- the coverage is good, but not that good as buff'd.


----------



## Wism (Feb 4, 2010)

Just put weledas almond intensive creme under it. It kept my 5hr long mmu on for 11hrs. I am obsessed.period.


----------



## Justsarah (Feb 7, 2010)

My HG is the Hollywood formula from LA Minerals. And I use their oil control powder on my forehead. I was using those blotting papers all day long till I started using this combo. I love the coverag, not too glowy, not too matte, and their oil control powder is just amazing. They are the only company I found that uses silica shells in their formula. I read about that ingredient and they are like lil empty sponges that soak up a LOT of liquid!

So....it's important to put the oil control powder on last cuz you don't want it against your moisturizer


----------



## socialnet123 (Feb 9, 2010)

Originally Posted by *sarah29457* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I personally use Everyday Minerals or Spell Cosmetics Harmony foundation. I find my EDM in the Intensive formulation lasts much longer but I love both to wear from morning through night. Thanks for your ideas.


----------



## Justsarah (Feb 26, 2010)

The Hollywood foundation lasts all day with or without the oil control powder. Like I just put the oil control on my forehead, but the rest of my face has foundation too! LOL

I use their yellow concealer under my eyes. GREAT stuff...covers the dark circles and doesn't run off, get smudgey or creasy. Weird powder...it's creamy and kinda sticky if you rub it between your fingers. Pretty much waterproof (concealer) from what I can tell. You have to put foundation over the concealer if you use the yellow one, cuz it's really bright. They have skin toned ones too though


----------



## vikiboo (Mar 11, 2010)

I use Manhattan Minerals they provide exellent coverage that lasts up to 8 hours without the need to re-apply. They are also great price and have a good product selection.


----------



## Makeupchick23 (Mar 13, 2010)

Have you considered using a finishing or setting powder? They can help to keep your foundation set and last all day.


----------



## k8tos (Mar 14, 2010)

I use LoriannZ foundation, it holds up really well.


----------



## leebingate (Mar 17, 2010)

Originally Posted by *CDazz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'd say egminerals Cover Me is the longest wearing. I have oily skin and this one lasts all day flawlessly. I'd give a second to Cory's but it doesn't look as good on my skin as the Cover Me but it does have good coverage and sticks for hours. Third would probably be Joppa full coverage then Buff'd. To make your foundation last longer try adding a Primer to your face before your foundation. The reason your foundation does not last is because there is no adhesion. Using a Primer like Coatal Scents, EDM, or any other will help make your foundation last all day long. Then add your foundation like EDM, Alima, Coastal Scents, and Lueur Jeune Out of all of those Lueur Jeune is my favorite. Also, to help seal it use a finishing powder. Hope this can help a little bit.


----------



## Plein (Mar 22, 2010)

Lumiere in Cashmere.

(I ussually use Lumiere "silk veil Sheer" or Jane Iredal "Absence base" as a primer).

Moistening does metter!


----------



## Ingrid (Mar 22, 2010)

Jane Iredale is a very good choice, it lasts long, it looks very natural and smooth on the skin as well


----------



## serinaa (Mar 22, 2010)

I think no makeup can wear that long .Even the top brand stuff .So what we can do is always check them in the ladies room.


----------



## vikiboo (Mar 28, 2010)

Hi there i wear manhattan minerals they do great kits at good prices. I use the concealer first then the foundation, then a light dusting of the finishing powder and it stays put all day.


----------



## All Love (Mar 30, 2010)

Can someone list which ones out of these long lasting makeups have the best coverage 

(someone whos tried multiple would be great!)



Thank you all so much


----------



## Ingrid (Mar 30, 2010)

I have just found my new long lasting perfect mineral foundation, from laura mercier. I am in love &lt;3


----------



## Mary82 (Apr 5, 2010)

I use merle norman too, luv it


----------



## Reema1 (Apr 5, 2010)

hi everyone ,

my fav one by one mac mineral loos foundation ,elizabith arden the last one which i don't mostly use is the bare mineral because it breaks me out.

i have many ways to apply my mineral foundation ,

1-Going to college

Before i start applying make up, my face should be clean and free of excess oils. i use a facial cream designed for my skin type and my skin is kind of combination so i use netrojena , and a primer i use make up forever primer is the best with me bcs it has lightwieght and let my foundation last longer.i Use a foundation brush to ensure that i donâ€™t apply too much and start with layer and then spray on your face fix spray or use that one from the body shop with vitamin e which refresh and let the second layer blend better and stay longer and so untill you feel happy with the result.

2-For shooping

i apply my facial cream and then i spray vitamin e from the body shop ,wait for a second and use my mac 182 kabuki brush or nars bronzer brush.

finelly spray between each layer to creat acovrage and your mineral stay longer bcs base is not the the hero of keeping your foundation last longer .

3- For meeting or if i have apresentation

The last treck i apply netrojena cream bcs it is not sticky (facial cream) for combination skin and why i am doing that bcs i will mix my primer with my mineral then i apply fix spray and then mix your primer with your mineral as i told and thats pretty much it.

i wish it helps with my love

Reema


----------



## dreamlove (Apr 6, 2010)

bare minerals lasts all day for me (at least 8 hours). I just make sure I use the mineral vail to set the foundation.


----------



## icecookies (May 6, 2010)

EGM (earthen glow minerals) Cover Me foundation lasts all day and covers perfectly. I just tried their Mica free and it's a hands down winner. A lot like cover me but a little looser with the same coverage. Also seems to be waterproof cause I went swimming and it didn't budge a bit.


----------



## keli13 (May 16, 2010)

Mac Mineralize Skinfinish Natural looks the best and lasts the longest on my skin. I love and hope they never discontinue it. I work in an office that is air conditioned but need to spend 1/2 my day out in the sweltering factory. We heat treat steel and other metals. The temperatures inside during the summer gets to be around 120 to 150 degrees. The heat is unbearable. I dread the summer months because of where I work. I had to try alot of different mineral foundations to find one that stayed on me all day while going from the temperature extremes I need to go thru all day.

I've tried many of the mineral foundations listed in this thread. I am 45 years old and prefer mineral makeups without Bismuth even though Bismuth does not bother me. I love that my Mac Mineralize comes in a pressed version to take to work with me if I would ever need a touch up but I never do.

I also use Skindinavia Makeup Finishing Spray wheich also helps my makeup stay better.


----------



## Debrawesta (May 19, 2010)

The longest lasting mineral foundation I have used is KmS Mineral Essentials. I am not sure if it is because I mix it evenly with concealer? At any rate, it gets me through the day and beyond!


----------

